# Gunners up Launchers



## HP (Apr 21, 2005)

I am going to buy 3 launchers with electronics and was wondering were the best deals are coming from.

Thanks


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Check www.gunnersup .com. You can buy them directly from Rich with electrontics.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Cray Stephenson was more than fair with me.

http://www.creightonkennels.net/


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

Howard N said:


> Cray Stephenson was more than fair with me.
> 
> http://www.creightonkennels.net/



Thank you for the kind words Howard.


Cray


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Cray Stephenson said:


> Howard N said:
> 
> 
> > Cray Stephenson was more than fair with me.
> ...


I would second that, too.....now if I could only find my receipt for the battery I really didn't need... :evil: 

FOM


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

thanks Lainee. Hope they are working well for you. 

Cray


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Cray Stephenson said:


> thanks Lainee. Hope they are working well for you.
> 
> Cray


Yup, work great. Rich sent me new releases just the oher day - haven't gotten to use them and still need to drill the primer hole, but I'm not complaining because I've actually had bird boys to throw birds!  

So far no problem other than my dogs sometimes act like they can't mark - can I blame GU for that? :wink: 

FOM


----------



## Keith Allison (Dec 29, 2003)

http://store.yahoo.net/wareagleretrievers/guuprela.html


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

FOM


> So far no problem other than my dogs sometimes act like they can't mark - can I blame GU for that?


Only if you send the dogs off to a pro before the grand :lol: 

I have been using mine almost every day and they are great. In fact my training partner said on Sunday how nice it was to have reliable wringers and that we couldn't have done any better that Gunners Up.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

I used both my GU and my Zinger II's. Both throw very good, the zinger may throw it a little farther. The Zinger II's are more compact and a little lighter but are somewhat harder to load and cost about $100 more. The new upgraded GU are a GREAT VALUE. If I had to do it all over again I would probably have 5 GU!


----------



## tbyars (Mar 29, 2005)

Gunners Up wingers throw great marks for a great value to help produce great marking dogs period. That's the best way to describe Rich's wingers!


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2005)

*HP - best deal*

Just got 2 GU from Orion. best price I found and had free shipping too. Scott


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

We are up to about 300 birds launched through each of my wingers, for a total of about 900 launches without one flaw. No misfires, not even a problem due to operator error.
Man you should see how far these things will fling a bluebill.


----------

